# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  ये है थायराइड फंक्शन को बढ़ावा देने के 4 तरीके

## Apurv Sharma

क्या आप जानते है शरीर की अन्*य ग्रंथियों की तरह थाइरोइड की ग्रंथि भी बहुत आवश्*यक ग्रंथि होती है।थाइरोइड की ग्रंथि गले के अगले और नीचे के भाग में पाए जाती है | थायराइड को साइलेंट किलर भी कहा जाता है। और अगर समय पर इसका इलाज न किया जाए तो आदमी की मौत हो सकती है। यह ग्रंथि होती तो बहुत छोटी है लेकिन, हमारे शरीर को स्*वस्*थ्*य रखने में  थाइरोइड की ग्रंथि का बहुत योगदान होता है। थाइराइड एक प्रकार की इंडोक्राइन ग्रंथि है, जो कुछ हार्मोन के स्राव के लिए जिम्*मेदार होती है। यदि थाइराइड ग्रंथि अच्*छे से काम करना बंद कर दे तो शरीर में कई समस्*यायें शुरू हो जाती हैं। शरीर से हार्मोन का स्राव प्रभावित हो जाता है। लेकिन यदि थायराइड ग्रंथि कम या अधिक सक्रिय हो तब यह आप के स्*वस्*थ्*य को प्रभावित करती है। इसलिए अंडर एक्टिव थायराइड फंक्*शन को बढ़ावा देने के लिए चार तरीके अपनाये जा सकते हैं –
जो की इस प्याकर है -

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*ये है थायराइड फंक्*शन को बढ़ावा देने के चार तरीके :–*

*खान-पान के द्वारा –* खाना तो हमेशा ही आप को हर बीमारी से लड़ने की शक्ति देता है | तो इस लिए थायराइड फंक्*शन को बढ़ावा देने के लिए सबसे जरूरी है खान-पान। अपनी डाइट चार्ट में ऐसे खाद्य-पदार्थों को शामिल कीजिए जिसमें आयोडीन की भरपूर मात्रा हो। क्*योंकि आयोडीन की मात्रा थायराइड फंक्*शन को प्रभावित करती है। इसलिए थाइराइड फंक्*शन में सुधार के लिए भोजन में आयोडीन की मात्रा को निर्धारित कीजिए। समुद्री जीवों में सबसे ज्*यादा आयोडीन पाया जाता है। समुद्री शैवाल, समुद्र की सब्जियों और मछलियों में आयोडीन की भरपूर मात्रा होती है। कॉपर और आयरन युक्*त आहार के सेवन करने से भी डायराइड फंक्*शन में बढ़ोतरी होती है। काजू, बादाम और सूरजमुखी के बीज में कॉपर की मात्रा होती है। हरी और पत्*तेदार सब्जियों में आयरन की भरपूर मात्रा होती है। इसके अलावा कई अन्*य खाद्य-पदार्थ भी हैं जो थायराइड फंक्*शन को मजबूत करते हैं। पनीर और हरी मिर्च तथा टमाटर थायराइड गंथि के लिए फायदेमंद हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*थाइरोइड में इन वस्*तुओं से बचें :–
*यह तो आप जान ही चुके है की, एक तरफ जहां खान-पान आपके थायराइड फंक्*शन को बढ़ाता है| परन्तु वहीं पर कुछ ऐसे खाद्य-पदार्थ भी हैं जो थायराइड फंक्*शन को कमजोर करते हैं। इसलिए आप को ऐसे खाने से दूर रहने की कोशिश कीजिए। सोया और उससे बने खाद्य-पदार्थों का सेवन बिलकुल मत कीजिए। जंक और फास्*ट फूड भी थायराइड ग्रंथि को प्रभावित करते हैं। इसलिए फास्*ट फूड को अपनी आदत मत बनाइए। इसके अलावा ब्राक्*कोली, गोभी जैसे खाद्य-पदार्थ थायराइड फंक्*शन को कमजोर करते हैं। थायराइड फंक्*शन को बढ़ाने के लिए कुछ भी खाने से पहले यह सोचना चाहिए कि वह थायराइड के लिए उचित है|
 या नहीं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*नियमित व्*यायाम –*व्यायाम तो शरीर लिए आचा ही है, यह पूरे शरीर के लिए फायदेमंद होता है। एक तरफ जहां हर रोज कुछ मिनट का व्*यायाम आपको फिट और तंदरुस्*त बनाता है वहीं दूसरी तरफ व्*यायाम से शरीर की रोग-प्रतिरोधक क्षमता को भी बढ़ता है।इसलिए आप को नियमित रूप से व्*यायाम कर के थायराइड फंक्*शन में भी वृद्धि करता है। हर रोज व्*यायाम करने से थायराइड हार्मोन के प्रति ऊतकों की संवेदनशीलता बढ़ जाती है, जिसके कारण थायराइड हार्मोन का ज्*यादा मात्रा में स्रावित होता है और थायराइड ग्रंथि अच्*छे से काम करती है। इसके अलावा हर रोज व्*यायाम करने से मेटाबॉलिज्*म का स्*तर बढ़ जाता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*योग भी जरुरी -
*योग एक बहुत ही अच्छा साधन है| जिस से हम किसी भी रोग से कर सकते है इसलिए थायराइड फंक्*शन को स्*वाभाविक रूप से बढ़ाने के लिए योग का भी सहारा लिया जा सकता है। योगा के कुछ आसनों को नियमित करने से थायराइड फंक्*शन में वृद्धि होती है। सर्वांगसना, हलासना, जैसे कुछ आसन थायराइड फंक्*शन को बढ़ाते हैं। इसके अलावा योग के विशेषज्ञ से योगा के अन्*य आसनों के बारे में आप जानकारी प्राप्*त कर सकते हैं जो थायराइड फंक्*शन को बढ़ावा देते हों।

----------

